

Starting a New WordPress Plugin with Sublime Text - joshearl
http://aspirecode.com/starting-a-new-wordpress-plugin-with-sublime-text

======
mmuro
"Update jQuery."

This is about the worst possible thing this tutorial could have suggested.

If you are a WordPress plugin or theme developer, please _DO NOT_ include your
own copy of jQuery. There's a reason WordPress ships with its own version in
No Conflict mode and why wp_enqueue_script exists.

~~~
csixty4
And the WordPress.org plugin reviewers are really cracking down on plugins
that mess with jQuery, so a plugin that does this isn't likely to get hosted
in the main repo.

------
epoxyhockey
My go-to WP plugin template solution is this one:
[http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/oop-plugin-template-
solu...](http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/oop-plugin-template-solution/)

As mmuro mentioned, including your own copy of jQuery is bad advice. Just
ensure that the 3rd parameter of wp_enqueue_script() is array('jquery') if you
are worried about the order your scripts are loaded.

------
pale_rider
This title is crap. Really this is about a ST2 package. It has nothing to do
with WordPress, jQuery, etc.

You could have said "Fetch: a new ST2 package to download files" etc. Anything
would have been better than what was used.

~~~
rmrfrmrf
> Anything would have been better than what was used.

But then, how will they trick people into thinking they're not being
advertised to?

------
ericcholis
Step 1) Gouge out eyes

Seriously, Wordpress development is a stain on an already dirty PHP community.
Glad that there is some semblance of order with the wordpress package via
Fetch.

